# puppy name poll



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

help me and the wife pick a puppy name! so we have come up with a couple pick help us with a poll or add one of your own. the puppy is out of a b litter but we are thinking of changing the name around the house

1)bayo
2)Bodhi
3)kaiser
4)drako
5)kruger
6)dasko

in no order


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I like Dasko. Not a fan of Kaiser - seems overused. Cool name itself, but I'm not a huge fan of 'common' names.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I like Bodhi. Its different!


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

This is a big help. we are having a lovers competion it's fun and laughing about it but one of the hardest parts of a new pup! haha


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bodhi, but watch out: if she lives up to her name she will end up wiser than both of you combined!


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

forgot to add it's a male dog!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Drako!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Keyser Soze


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I like Drako the best out of the ones you have listed
Atticus is one my husband and I have picked to use in 4 or 5 years and I really like it.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

see why we are having a hard time picking a name for him they are all most equal in the poll hahah


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

lucy dog said:


> keyser soze


yes!!! Lol :d


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Personally I like Bayo... Though I would spell it Bayeux... As in Bayeux Tapestry... As in the tapestry record of the ass-kickingest medieval warriors of all time!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

DRAKO hands down!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

heres a couple more to consider:

Banner
Bosco (Boss for short)
Bruin


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

great keep them coming


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Being the huge HP fan that I am, I chose Drako. 

I also like Kruger.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blake
Blade
Blaze
Bain
Boomer
Bolt
Bandit
Baron
Bentley
Bones
Bullet


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Draco/Drako....nice strong sounding name....not as common (Harry Potter fans did not use it I guess coz he wasn't a hero!) as some of the others...

Lee


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Since it is from a "b" litter and your selection shows you like "k"s, try
Bucko
Bucky
Beck
Brick
Buka (boo-kah)
Bax (see what i did there?


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

Not a Harry potter fan but do tend to vote for the vilain! haha The meaning is great aswell but I like the spelling with a "k". It's From the Greek 'drakon' meaning "dragon; serpent". Draco is the name of a constellation in the northern part of the sky. It was also the name of the first lawgiver of ancient Athens, Greece, from whom the term draconian is derived. Just fig it sounds like a good strong name. 
we had a couple more options but didnt want to have a mile long list but we had
Blaz
Blitz
Stryker

His pedigree name is Bayo. would like to add Drako to the pedigree but dont know how it could be done maybe B-Drako vom or ? any ideas


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Being the huge HP fan that I am, I chose Drako.
> 
> I also like Kruger.


I like sinister thats a good name


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I like Bodhi. I read a blog about a dog named Bodhi. He is amazing. The blog always makes me smile/cry at the same time.

Bodhi Blog - Canine Hydrocephalus


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chester said:


> I like sinister thats a good name


Thank you.

Even though you do not like HP, I think if you name your dog Drako people will still think of HP, because almost everyone has seen that movie.

I think Kruger is cool, like Freddy Kruger. 

Stryker is cool too.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

BR870 said:


> Personally I like Bayo... Though I would spell it Bayeux... As in Bayeux Tapestry... As in the tapestry record of the ass-kickingest medieval warriors of all time!


:thumbup: Me too.

A friend of mine just got a b-litter puppy and named him 'Boone'. She was thinking about naming him 'Blaze'. 
When I was younger my sister had a dog she named 'Bosker'.

Love those names too.


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

I like drako the best


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I like Drako or Dasko. I've never seen any of the HP movies. But I knew someone 30 years ago with a male GSD named Draco and always really liked that name. To me out is a nice strong name. I think Bodhi is kind of wimpy sounding. Remind me more of a little lap dogs name than a GSD. 

Personally, I would just leave his registeted name Bayo. I am one that just HATES those names like B-Drako for a registered name. I think it is corney and it also looks stupid.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I like Bodhi, but would prefer it to be spelled Body. I was kind of thinking of that name for a boy if I ever got one.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I like Stryker or Kruger as well. My pup was also "b" litter luckily my last name starts with a "b" one of the other pups had his first name "Baron" so it was Baron Gaard Von Pell. 

So even if you don't go with a B name you can find a word that starts with b that goes well with the name you use!


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

brodie
bonk


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Stella's Mom said:


> .....but would prefer it to be spelled Body.


That's just funny to me. Naming an animal Body, would be like naming one foot or arm our something.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

This is completely unfair. How am I supposed to decide and vote without a PICTURE?


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

i've been thinking about posting a pic of him but i just committed to getting the dog yesterday.

I like the name Bayo just never heard it before the breeder says in germany it's pernounced (bio) I think I'm just going to leave the papered name Bayo and if we make it to titling the dog can go by bayo cause he will not know the diff from what I call him.

my father doesnt think Drako sounds german enough haha


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

chester said:


> i've been thinking about posting a pic of him but i just committed to getting the dog yesterday.
> 
> I like the name Bayo ...


That's what I voted for.  Even without a pic.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

aree the pictures showing up?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Kaiser got my vote!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Bayo, Bodhi, Drako.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think Bodhi is short for Bodhisattva.



Stella's Mom said:


> I like Bodhi, but would prefer it to be spelled Body. I was kind of thinking of that name for a boy if I ever got one.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

arycrest said:


> Kaiser got my vote!


Me too.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have never watched HP but I like Drako. Sounds tough.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

See we like Drako as well, think it sounds like a dog you dont want to mess with. we are going to be doing pp work so thats a bounus, but the more I think about it Im starting to like Bayo. Thats how i've been refering to him with the breeder. Thanks for every one who voted and gave there oppinion on names, the wife and I were shocked on how it turned out. thought it would have went another direction.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

chester said:


> aree the pictures showing up?


Not for me they aren't.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

nope no pics for me either

I vote forDrako though  My rooster's name is Draco


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## WhiteShepherdSlave (Oct 8, 2011)

my kitty's name is kaiser  he is the boss.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I voted for Drako. As a die-hard Harry Potter fan, I know I'm not supposed to like the name, but I really do. 

As long as you don't name him Voldemort or He Who Shall Not Be Named, I think you'll be fine among the HP fans!


----------

